# Spalted Oak / Multiplex Chalice



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Just finished another slingshot. This time we used a multiplex frame and a very special, hand selected peice of rotting oak. After trying similar builds to the Dayhiker's legandary Chalice I decided to dowload the pdf of the real thing and gave it a shot. Needless to say I am very satisfied with the results and will be making this in other woods in the future. :thumbsup:

Thank you, Dayhiker for contributing such a great design to the community.

Cheers BC-Slinger

Before linseed / CA finish :

 

After linseed / CA finish :


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

nice shooter


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that's a palm swell!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

...they keep getting better and better 

Nice work!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treez (Mar 12, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Whoa! You gonna be shootin' hammer-grip, huh? That's a *manly *Chalice. :headbang: B)


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wow that is a stout grip. the spalted oak looks very nice.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning mate~


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lookin' good!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i need to add this design to my list of future builds . yours came out great, the palm swell adds a lot of character with them lil holes in it .


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow really good the fork and your big clean photos, Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## MissLace (Feb 13, 2013)

The color that came out of that oak palm swell after linseeding is fantastic!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> Wow really good the fork and your big clean photos, Thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


I use a Cannon T4I with a nice 45-145 mm lense. It takes great movie and pictures.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice work BC


----------

